# configurer mon iMac à Apple TV



## chrisaty (19 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai besoin d'aide pour parametrer mon Mac avec mon Apple TV.

A priori mon Mac est équipé en interne d'un Airport, mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire ?

Pouvez-vous m'aider SVP


----------



## ipascm (23 Décembre 2008)

c'est un peu vague ta question tout de meme, pourrais tu etre plus précis? est ton unique mac? Est ce la première utilisation de ton apple tv?

tsss tout de meme...


----------

